# Will we E* customers get any new HD this Fall...



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

or by the end of this year ?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Maybe some Fishing shows in1080p via VOD? 
And at the same time a few Voom channels return but in SD format to save bandwidth. :lol:


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh boy, _this _thread again. What a good idea, especially considering there's a Sticky thread on just this right at the top of the forum.


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

Presence said:


> Oh boy, _this _thread again. What a good idea, especially considering there's a Sticky thread on just this right at the top of the forum.


The voom thread is no longer stickied.... IMO, this is a good thread but I realize those in the know can't say but wish we knew which stations were coming and when. I'm sitting on the fence, debating E* or D*. The turbo HD look good but I haven't been able to get a clear answer on signing up for multisport with Turbo HD. Plus, I would have to give up two of our favorite stations to go Turbo as E* does not yet carry them in HD. I'll likely go wih D* if E* does not acquire FX and Fox HD by this fall.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

space86 said:


> or by the end of this year ?


I believe they are claiming going from current @ 114 to up to 150 by year end. Of course I have no idea where they get the 114 number. But clearly we should expect something to be added by the end of the year.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

My guess they'll add whatever D* has to keep up (like FX, Spike, VH1, CMT, Nick, Speed). I am already happy, but those would make my day. My wife wouldn't mind seeing Soap and WE added.

I could see them adding 6 channels and claiming 150.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

According to the Dish earnings conference call, more HD is coming when E11 comes on line (probably waiting for E8 to come online at 77 so it can be mirrored on the eastern arc). Maybe the beginning of September.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E11 HD does not need to be mirrored on 77° ... E11 HD will be available to all current customers via it's placement at 110°.

For Eastern Arc 110° HD is being mirrored at 72.5° (and there is room for more). Eastern Arc shouldn't slow down the addition of new HD for the rest of us. There is also space available at 61.5°/129° for channels (if all else fails). 61.5° space would serve existing customers as well as the Eastern Arc.

As far as the base question will E* customers get any new HD? *YES!* DISH is heavily advertising 100 now and 150 by the end of the year. This fall is what is on the calendar before the end of the year. 

September would be nice. Hopefully we don't go a month without some new HD.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

The explicitly say *up to*150 by the end of the year, I laughed when I heard the radio ad since it is pretty much pointless, they can add 1 channel and call it good if they want.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I am looking forward to more HD channels unless they are Stretch-O-Vision crap like CN and CBS C. I hope they add more HD premium channels and Disney Channel West.


----------



## WuInfinite (Jul 11, 2008)

hope they bring back Kun fu HD and Ecuador HD

I think they will push for trying to round up the hd to make it more appealing for hd only packages, so more kid channels, mtv, and probably bring back some voom content


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

WuInfinite said:


> hope they bring back Kun fu HD and Ecuador HD


 Kung Fu and Equator, the Voom channels? I'd like that too but don't hold your breath.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

When is History International going to be in HD ?


----------



## nlk10010 (Sep 18, 2004)

Galaxie6411 said:


> The explicitly say *up to*150 by the end of the year, I laughed when I heard the radio ad since it is pretty much pointless, they can add 1 channel and call it good if they want.


Actually, they can add _none_ and satisfy the claim. 

To be fair, however, Dish has added more national HD than I thought they would and even one or two that I like that D* doesn't have (e.g. TravelHD). Yes, they still don't have my RSNs in HD, they cut VOOM and have just cut GolTV and don't have the Fox HD channels (FX-HD/SpeedHD/FBN-HD, etc.) but I would guess we'll get at least a few more national HD channels by the end of September.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

James Long said:


> E11 HD does not need to be mirrored on 77° ... E11 HD will be available to all current customers via it's placement at 110°.
> 
> For Eastern Arc 110° HD is being mirrored at 72.5° (and there is room for more). Eastern Arc shouldn't slow down the addition of new HD for the rest of us. There is also space available at 61.5°/129° for channels (if all else fails). 61.5° space would serve existing customers as well as the Eastern Arc.


I wonder how much space truly will remain on 110 with the E11 arrival, and 61.5. Hopefully it holds out. My fear is that we will see, after the Ciel 2 launch, HD added to 129 and 77 (as they run out of space on 61.5 and 110). Then us "legacy" systems with 119/110 and 61.5 will be out in the cold.

With the current "114" claim, we can expect "up to" 36 more channels. A good question I'll pose is: can anyone propose a way for Dish to get space for 35 more linear HD channels given the limitation of 7 per TP, using only 110 and 61.5? I say 35 as that requires exactly 5 transponders. And while I know some claim E11 can do 8/TP, I remain skeptical.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

HDRoberts said:


> I wonder how much space truly will remain on 110 with the E11 arrival, and 61.5. Hopefully it holds out. My fear is that we will see, after the Ciel 2 launch, HD added to 129 and 77 (as they run out of space on 61.5 and 110). Then us "legacy" systems with 119/110 and 61.5 will be out in the cold.
> 
> With the current "114" claim, we can expect "up to" 36 more channels. A good question I'll pose is: can anyone propose a way for Dish to get space for 35 more linear HD channels given the limitation of 7 per TP, using only 110 and 61.5? I say 35 as that requires exactly 5 transponders. And while I know some claim E11 can do 8/TP, I remain skeptical.


So there will be 36 more HD Channels this Year ?


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

If they all all the RSN's to HD, as Direct just did, that adds 16 or 17.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Chinatown said:


> If they all all the RSN's to HD, as Direct just did, that adds 16 or 17.


Unfortunately DISH's count already includes the RSNs ... so it doesn't matter if they are game only or 24/7, the upgrade isn't going to change the number.

DirecTV moved from 95 to 130 this past Wednesday with the addition of 28 channels. Including:
9 upgraded RSNs that were previously not counted by DirecTV,
4 actual new channels (2 regular and 2 premium movie)
and of course 15 more "PPV" channels  (now 30+ HD PPV channels)

And yes, I did say 95 to 130 with the addition of 28 ... It is channel counting math! :lol:

36 new channels by the end of the year? Probably not "channels" I'd want to count. :sure:


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

On the Tech Forum Dish said that E11 should be operational by September 1st. I hope that means that there will also be more HD on that date. Personally I hope the new HD oncludes Fox News HD as that is the only channel I watch that is not HD.

Rick R


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Rick_R said:


> On the Tech Forum Dish said that E11 should be operational by September 1st. I hope that means that there will also be more HD on that date. Personally I hope the new HD oncludes Fox News HD as that is the only channel I watch that is not HD.
> 
> Rick R


The new Fox Business Network that started last year is in HD on D*.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Maybe we will have more HD next week after the Charlie Chat on Monday Night?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

space86 said:


> or by the end of this year ?


Bring VOOM back Charlie and I'll drop back to AT 200 or whatever it's called in a heartbeat!


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I saw a new HD channel on last night that I hadn't seen before. I think it was called Paladium or something like that. Some rap band was performing so I didn't didn't leave it on long. 

Sorry I don't remember what the channel number was and I'm too lazy to go turn on the tv to find it again.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MHD is now called Paladium ... it is just a rename.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

JeffN9 said:


> I saw a new HD channel on last night that I hadn't seen before. I think it was called Paladium or something like that. Some rap band was performing so I didn't didn't leave it on long.
> 
> Sorry I don't remember what the channel number was and I'm too lazy to go turn on the tv to find it again.


its just MHD that changed its name


----------



## allargon (May 3, 2007)

Mojo (and of course the return of Voom) would be a nice add. Right now, the Ultimate package really feels thin for the extra $10. (Only HDNet Movies and MGM keep me there.)


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

James Long said:


> MHD is now called Paladium ... it is just a rename.


I thought something had to be wrong if I was the first person to report a new channel.:lol:


----------



## g182237 (Sep 11, 2006)

HI/AK will not be getting any new HD channels. DISH will continue to offer only 9 HD channels, not including premiums and PPV.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I believe it's called Palladia, and I think it's going to become Viacom's version of Rave HD and show concerts and live events. They changed it since MTV HD, VH1 HD and CMT HD are ACTUALLY going to have some HD content here soon. I REALLY wish Dish would make available more music video channels. Even if it's a $5 add-on pack with stuff like CMT Pure Country, Gospel Music Channel, MTV Hits, MTV Jams, Soundtrack Channel, VH1 Soul and I'm sure there are more I'm missing. I have a very eclectic taste in music, and I find it hard to believe these are high-end, expensive channels.


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

g182237 said:


> HI/AK will not be getting any new HD channels. DISH will continue to offer only 9 HD channels, not including premiums and PPV.


What's the source of your information? I mean I can believe it, but things look like there should be more channels for AK and HI with the launch of ciel-2 to 129. Just means a 3rd dish for us in AK, but I would gladly do that for more HD. Maybe Dish will turn on Sci-fi and USA HD for us now that E-11 is up and putting out more power. Everyone with a dish at 110 should be able to pick it up with no problem.

 Please Dish, feed us a bone!!!


----------



## latino49 (Aug 1, 2008)

redsalmon said:


> What's the source of your information? I mean I can believe it, but things look like there should be more channels for AK and HI with the launch of ciel-2 to 129. Just means a 3rd dish for us in AK, but I would gladly do that for more HD. Maybe Dish will turn on Sci-fi and USA HD for us now that E-11 is up and putting out more power. Everyone with a dish at 110 should be able to pick it up with no problem.
> 
> Please Dish, feed us a bone!!!


Hi to all here from Puerto Rico i call dish network and the told me that PR will have no change at this time for HD channle we have the same that AK/HI . he told me that maybe later but the dont know when i just talk to a simple operator from dish but she told me maybe later when the organize all the channel to the new sat 11 and then maybe to end of the year or feberary 2009 whith the new change maybe the will be something to PR grrrr i hate all that maybe that she told me ...


----------



## Smegal (Nov 15, 2004)

I would pay extra to get the VOOM channels back. I have the Bronze but would definetly upgrade to Gold if they returned. 
Are they still working on their disagreements to resolve a return of the channels to the Dish lineup?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Doubtful. Seems more like Dish and Voom are in a knockdown, dragout court battle. I would be very surprised if Voom made it back to Dish any time soon.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I think November we might see more HD.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

When might we see news of the promised 150 HD Channels by the end of the year?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I know that Dish won't add them, but Mojo HD and Soundtrack Channel HD would be welcome additions at my house.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Any updates on new HD, next month maybe?


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

space86 said:


> Any updates on new HD, next month maybe?


If there WERE any updates, you would be reading about them all over the boards and the internet the second someone found out about them... asking "are we there yet?" doesn't make you get there any faster.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

not to mentio no uplink so far today, and the last was one contained channels that got removed, so if anything we'll see less HD


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Why if for example E* was going to add 10 HD channels on November 1st,
why could'nt they tell us that today?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Because November 1st is a Saturday, the "November 1st" channels would likely get added on November 6th and people would be ticked as they waited. Plus people would be ticked knowing they have to wait five (six) more weeks. Probably just as ticked as they are now. What is the benefit?

Personally I don't believe DISH knows when new channels will be added. I believe that they ARE in negotiations ... and when those negotiations go good we will see something added. Until then they know as much as we do as to "when".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

space86 said:


> Why if for example E* was going to add 10 HD channels on November 1st,
> why could'nt they tell us that today?


They think we all love pleasant surprises. And in my view, any new HD channel will be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

space86 said:


> Why if for example E* was going to add 10 HD channels on November 1st,
> why could'nt they tell us that today?


Devil's advocate reply... Can you tell us today what you are going to do for sure 1 month from now? Keep in mind that if you tell us something, we will hold you to it no matter what happens and berate you for "lying" to us if what you say today does not happen.

That is why some companies are hesitant to make advance announcements of things that are not yet set in stone.

As an example... Consider in another arena the recent news of a mastering blunder with the Iron Man Blu ray movie that was due to ship on 9/30... some copies were recalled and being replaced and rumor mills are now swirling that Universal might have to delay release until 10/6 OR some folks might not get copies next week. As you can imagine, people are already freaking out about this online.

So why would Dish pre-announce stuff that is still outside their control to guarantee over a month in advance given how consumers react to changing dates?


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I do think they plan to launch channels before the end of the year, but I agree I don't think they will announce anything until they are positive all systems are go. Nov 1 is a ways off, a lot of things could happen by then.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

HDMe said:


> Consider in another arena the recent news of a mastering blunder with the Iron Man Blu ray movie that was due to ship on 9/30... some copies were recalled and being replaced and rumor mills are now swirling that Universal might have to delay release until 10/6 OR some folks might not get copies next week. As you can imagine, people are already freaking out about this online.


What's funny about that deal is customers looking to buy that Blu-ray disc will only have to wait a week at worst. Many retailers will probably get the fixed discs before the 9/30 release date. BTW, Paramount Pictures released _Iron Man_.



HDMe said:


> So why would Dish pre-announce stuff that is still outside their control to guarantee over a month in advance given how consumers react to changing dates?


Actually, I'm trying to figure out that one with regard to Dish Network doing exactly that sort of thing regarding a bunch of HD local channels.

They had over a dozen markets uplinked for nearly half a year. They publicly announced 16 markets whose HD local channels they were going to add "within 30 to 45 days" during the last Charlie Chat (and Retailers Chat). This was after "Spring" and "Summer/July 30" deadlines were missed. Then something really cool happened. All of those uplinked channels were just deleted instead.

To make the situation more odd and confusing, many of those 16 markets whose HD local channels were deleted just had MPEG-4 SD channels added instead. There seems to be a greater emphasis of merely providing SD channel service via Eastern Arc than doing anything HD. But I'm already getting those SD channels (in MPEG-2) from another satellite. I need a duplicate of SD local channels about as much as a belly button on my elbow.

I'm annoyed by this situation because I upgraded to the Dish HD Absolute package (instead of jumping ship to D*) on the basis of E* looking like they were going to add HD locals service in my DMA very soon. The EKB showed them being uplinked on April 2 and E* was delivering "Spring" deadline announcements for their addition. So I upgraded, paid the fees and signed the 2 year contract. Now I'm stuck in that contract and there is no telling at all when those HD locals will be added, if ever.

IMHO, E* should never have made any announcements about adding any specific local HD channels until they truly were really ready to add them. They should have just sit back and let people guess regarding those markets and their uplinked and then deleted status. Better to do that than look like promises are getting made.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Bobby H said:


> IMHO, E* should never have made any announcements about adding any specific local HD channels until they truly were really ready to add them. They should have just sit back and let people guess regarding those markets and their uplinked and then deleted status. Better to do that than look like promises are getting made.


That's the ordeal: on one hand, Dish (or any company) has people clamoring for answers, demanding to know SOMETHING. But all kinds of things can happen between "now" and "then", so if something is announced, there's a decent chance that it won't happen, so you've got people upset that they got information they demanded, which Dish was reluctant to give because it wasn't totally reliable, and then it didn't happen.

IMO, they should just shut up. But in a company that big, people want to talk, and people quickly forget that an "insider leak" isn't an official announcement, and start holding Dish accountable for something a random employee happened to mention.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

space86 said:


> Why if for example E* was going to add 10 HD channels on November 1st,
> why could'nt they tell us that today?


Because it's still Sept. Couldn't help myself. There should be some more HD coming soon hopfully


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, Dish has done it both ways... Announced stuff that hasn't happened, and kept mum and surprised us. Either way they get complaints and people yelling... so if it were me I would keep my mouth shut and take the lesser of the two evils.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I believe that E* will add more HD...

SOON:lol:


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

October 1st tomorrow, any news of new HD?


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm betting nothing until Dish announces 3rd quarter results. Something to cushion the blow.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

HDRoberts said:


> I'm betting nothing until Dish announces 3rd quarter results. Something to cushion the blow.


or they could give us the channels and then show the bad results


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I want Nick HD. I hope they add some new HD channels soon and please not a bunch of waste channels like HD PPV's.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm surprised they are not giving us a few of the better known channels that are now offering a fair amount of HD content, like FX and Spike. Is it a lack of capacity or not being able to come to contract terms?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

reddice said:


> I want Nick HD. I hope they add some new HD channels soon and please not a bunch of waste channels like HD PPV's.


I agree no more PPVS of any kind, until they get more nationals.


----------



## HDRoberts (Dec 11, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I agree no more PPVS of any kind, until they get more nationals.


Heck, I don't think there should be more than 2 HD PPVs (or maybe even just 1), especially as the 1080p VOD gets goints. Just for special events like boxing and MMA. That means 3 or 4 should be yanked. I wouldn't mind if they also started to do what Direct does, use part time RSN space for HD PPVs and yank as needed for sports.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> I agree no more PPVS of any kind, until they get more nationals.


Of course given PPVs bring in much more revenue than nationals do, you might as well ask for 1920x1080i on all 1080i HD channels.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

inazsully said:


> I'm surprised they are not giving us a few of the better known channels that are now offering a fair amount of HD content, like FX and Spike. Is it a lack of capacity or not being able to come to contract terms?


So do I, I've been waiting for this channel since DirecTv got it, which was a year ago


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

ESPNU-HD!!!!!


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

kucharsk said:


> Of course given PPVs bring in much more revenue than nationals do, you might as well ask for 1920x1080i on all 1080i HD channels.


How soon will E* carry channels in 1080p, other than VOD?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

space86 said:


> How soon will E* carry channels in 1080p, other than VOD?


Not SOON.

No providers supply 1080p and I don't see Dish generating it's own 1080p channel(s) despite the fact that 1080p24 actually takes less bandwidth than 1080i30.

99% of all HD subs probably have no idea what 1080p is, not to mention the total sub population.


----------



## Bobby H (Mar 23, 2008)

Current broadcast transmission technology, at least in North America, is still very much based on a 60Hz clock. For HD that locks in 720p/60 and 1080i/60. It would require a lot of hardware being changed to make 1080p/24 or 1080p/30 possible.

BTW, there's no movies or any other TV show content produced in 1080p/60. Feature films are shot at 24fps. About the only thing you can see in 1080p/60 are a few video games on Playstation 3. That's about it.


----------

